# A Reformed Congregation Under Persecution



## YXU (May 29, 2009)

There is a faithful reformed congregation in Wenzhou China, formed by many former prisoners and problematic young men. They are very faithful to the Word of God and love Jesus Christ. They are the first ones in our country to produce the Chinese Psalter, and the first to advocate purity of worship and write against uninspired songs, holy days and musical instrument in worship.

They publicly teach pro-conception which is against the law of the country (the law prohibits cuople to have more than one child). Because many of them have had more than one child, they are facing big problems. 

If you run across any Chinese Christians, you can give them their website where you can download the sheetmusic for our Chinese Psalter. 

::ÔÞÃÀÊ«¸è_»ù¶½½ÌÎÂÖÝ¸Ä¸ï×Ú½Ì»á_ÎÂÖÝ»ù¶½½Ì¸Ä¸ï×Ú_ÔÞÃÀÊ«Æª_Ê«¸è_Êé¼®_¾´°Ý_ÒôÀÖÏÂÔØ_¹éÕý½Ì»á_WAP_Welcome to wzreformed.com::


----------



## TaylorOtwell (May 29, 2009)

Wow, I'm encouraged to hear about these believers...


----------



## PresbyDane (May 30, 2009)




----------



## kvanlaan (May 30, 2009)

That's wonderful news, brother! I would never have thought of WenZhou as a hotbed of Reformed theology in China.


----------



## william.m. (May 30, 2009)

We are thankful to hear of them and pray for them that they may prosper.Romans 8:18:-"For I reckon that the sufferings of the present time are not worthy to be compared with the glory that shall be revealed in us."(them)


----------



## YXU (May 30, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> That's wonderful news, brother! I would never have thought of WenZhou as a hotbed of Reformed theology in China.



The city is one of the richest cities in the whole country, flourished with small businesses and is the world factory of many goods that are available on the shelf of America. There are a lot of Christians in this city, however, a large portion of them are actually Christians we merely changed the name of their former god into Jesus, while the main religeous things remained the same. They are a light in the city and in the eastern coast line.

They have been so faithful in loving Jesus and obeying his commandments. When I first heard from the elder that they publicly teach pro-conception and have children, I was deeply shocked in my heart, for all of those who were brought up in China, everyone understands how difficult and how sometimes foolish it is to go against the public policy of the Communists. You have to pay an annual fine until the child is 18 years old, in some areas in the West, they kill the women with their second child or those who do not have a certificate of pregnancy.


----------



## Timothy William (May 30, 2009)

TaylorOtwell said:


> Wow, I'm encouraged to hear about these believers...


----------



## Craig (May 30, 2009)

YXU said:


> They publicly teach pro-conception which is against the law of the country (the law prohibits cuople to have more than one child). Because many of them have had more than one child, they are facing big problems.



Praise God!


----------



## Blue Tick (May 30, 2009)

Very encouraging!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Berean (May 30, 2009)

Praise God, very encouraging indeed!


----------



## he beholds (May 30, 2009)

YXU said:


> There are a lot of Christians in this city, however, a large portion of them are actually Christians we merely changed the name of their former god into Jesus, while the main religeous things remained the same. They are a light in the city and in the eastern coast line.



I'm sorry to be dense but I think this is just part of the experience of communicating online...Are you saying some of them are not Christians, but call their old god Christ, or that they had been very Christ-like before actually knowing the Gospel? Or something else altogether?

Thanks for sharing with us! My husband taught college in China on like a semi-covert mission--it was advertised as a job for Christians, but not with ELI or anything, and he will be happy to hear this! 

For those who are true, praise God about their faithfulness to the true God!!
May the giver of life protect them in their righteous desire for being fruitful and multiplying!


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2009)

Ptl


----------



## YXU (May 30, 2009)

he beholds said:


> YXU said:
> 
> 
> > There are a lot of Christians in this city, however, a large portion of them are actually Christians we merely changed the name of their former god into Jesus, while the main religeous things remained the same. They are a light in the city and in the eastern coast line.
> ...



It is really hard to say about the conditions of other men. Definitely what we need is the preaching of experimental religion, the gospel experience of repentance, hope and burning desire for holy living.

But what I have addressed here is also a sober reality, there are many who merely believe in the "name" of Jesus, as if their old god changes his name to Jesus. Their religious practises and experience come mostly from the remaining light of nature within them, but rather than the revealed Word of God. In China, we have a lot of local heresies that Christians from the West do not know of, there are some similarity with the eastern churches and their superstition.

Even to those who are super superstitious, their heart is cold and the evidence of regeneration is found wanting. My cousin is a medical doctor and a Christian, last year, when my wife suffered bleeding in the 3rd month of her pregancy, he recommend me for abortion, and my uncle and aunt also agreed with him. This is a sad reality about Chinese Christians.


----------



## YXU (Jun 11, 2009)

Their children will not be able to get further education, as they refused to take the uniform high school or college test. One of the test day is on Sunday. Please pray for them that they would continue in making witnesses and God would bless their children and make provision for them.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## ADKing (Jun 11, 2009)

YXU said:


> Their children will not be able to get further education, as they refused to take the uniform high school or college test. One of the test day is on Sunday. Please pray for them that they would continue in making witnesses and God would bless their children and make provision for them.



Dear brother, I was very moved to read this. In such a circumstance when stakes are so high it is an evidence of God's grace to stand up for his commands. It puts me to shame that here in America where so little is often at stake the sabbath is greatly profaned over things even less substantial for the sake of recreation. Praise God for such a faithful witness. These brothers will be in my prayers. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jie-Huli (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you for sharing these things. They are in my prayers.

Best regards,

Jie-Huli


----------

